# Hedgehog Owners In/Around Virginia



## Guest (Jul 10, 2011)

I was browsing the member list and though not many people list their location and most which would be in my area don't frequent the forum anymore. Any Hedgehog owners in the state of Virginia? I am just curious to how many hedgehog owners are out there in my vicinity


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

i am!  i know there are at least 4 or 5 more of us...& i suspect more than that.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm in North Carolina, but not too far from the Virginia border!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

NC here but only about an hour away from the VA border.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

I am in the north most western part of Virginia in Winchester  I'm just curious to meeting and exchange of ideas on hedgehogs with fellow owners and other miscellaneous things and of course for all of us to show of our hedgehogs ^.^


----------



## Ava99 (Jul 6, 2011)

*raises hand*
Roanoke area! I also know of a few people that own (or have recently owned) hedgies right near me, but I doubt they are members...


----------



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

Northern Virginia here.


----------



## SheWhoHides (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm also in Northern Virginia!


----------



## nualasmom (Nov 13, 2011)

Hey, 

I know this is a bit of an older thread, but I was actually just going to post a similar post, but decided to hold off and browse previous threads to see if one already exsisted! I'm also in Northern Virginia and am happy to see so many others in this area. Out of curiosity, I'd like to know what Vet's you guys use. I'm pretty happy with mine, but can tell that even though they are an exotic vet place and so far have been helpful, it doesn't seem like they get a lot of hedgehogs as patients.


----------

